# Greenbeans



## kens (Aug 25, 2007)

Greenbeans is one of my least favorite veggies but it is so easy to grow and fix in a rush and we grow a whole lot of them :hrm:. Me and my wife usually use oil, salt or fatback when we cook the beans is there anything else that might make them more palatable for me. My Dad eats them three time a day and can tell what kinda Greenbean he's eating by taste They all taste like cardboard to me!!


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Pick when small and tender, steam or cook them with a little onion just until cooked through. I have used chicken broth instead of water. Mix with other cooked beans and some Italian dressing for bean salad. Green beans and new potatoes, cooked in pressure cooker, add some cream, salt and pepper....James


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

The only way I like greenbeans is if they are smothered in something so I do not have to taste them. To me they have an off-putting taste like I get when I am weed eating tall grass.


----------



## kens (Aug 25, 2007)

I usually cover my greenbeans with corn or eat something with it that gives taste like a cucumber or celery.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

kens said:


> I usually cover my greenbeans with corn or eat something with it that gives taste like a cucumber or celery.


I have to bury mine in mashed potatoes or stuffing and gravy LOL


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

We season ours with Orrington Farms Ham flavored seasoning, with onions, seasoned pepper and ground garlic.

Green bean casserole is good with French's fried onion and mushroom soup.

Sometime we will let green beans get too big and shell for beans.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I haven't tried cooking them in a pressure cooker but that's an interesting idea because I always liked warmed over leftover greenbeans way, way more than fresh out of the garden greenbeans. 

I like 'em with a little salt, some onion and a little grease just for flavor. 

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Makes a big difference what kind of beans. We grew Blue Lakes for the cannery, never liked them much, too strong. Of course they were picked too mature, also, for me. We grow Tendergreen, very mild and no strings. Green beans, not string beans....James


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

James, we grew Blue Lake last year, both bush and pole varieties. Just wasn't all that thrilled with the flavor of either. 

My dad always grew Kentucky Wonder pole beans, and I remember of liking them ok growing up. I've heard tell that there is a Roma, a large flat type greenbean that some say is good but haven't grown any.

I'll have to keep an eye out for Tendergreen. Are they a bush or a pole bean?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

We grow bush. Don't know if they come in pole type, never looked....James


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Put the beans in a large zip lock bag.
Pour in a couple glugs of oil, I use olive.
Smoosh bag around to coat beans with oil.
Dump beans on a prepared baking sheet (lined with foil and a spritz of cooking spray).
Sprinkle with sea salt and fresh ground pepper. Sometimes a little garlic and onion powder are nice additions.
Roast in a fast oven - 450 or so until the beans are crunchy- 20 minutes should be plenty.

Almost as good as french fries, works on pretty much any vegetable.


----------



## BlackFeather (Jun 17, 2014)

With melted cheese.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Bellyman said:


> I haven't tried cooking them in a pressure cooker but that's an interesting idea because I always liked warmed over leftover greenbeans way, way more than fresh out of the garden greenbeans.
> 
> I like 'em with a little salt, some onion and a little grease just for flavor.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion.


We cook a large pot and they are always better after they marinade in the seasoning a few days.

We like Blue Lake Bush, Roma Bush, Kentucky Wonder Pole and MCCaslin Pole beans.


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

I love green beans! I cook em with bacon, plenty of salt and cook a long time. Better the next day.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Jlynnp said:


> I love green beans! I cook em with bacon, plenty of salt and cook a long time. Better the next day.


Judy, I wonder what it is that makes them better the next day? I know they were ALWAYS better left over when I was a kid. Now, not so much which is why I wonder just what it is/was.


----------



## kens (Aug 25, 2007)

The bean we grow the most is the old timy red peanut beans. Then we've got some cornfield beans that my Grandmother got from her mom. So these are not new beans.


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

I chop up some bacon, cook over med heat to render the fat (leaving the bacon in the pot), I then press/crush about 1/2 - 3/4 tsp of raw garlic into the pot, let it begin to BARELY turn color, than add a quart of green beans along with the liquid (or two cans of store bought), add a little salt, and a shake of coarsely ground black pepper, bring to a boil, then turn down and simmer over med-low heat for about 20 - 30 minutes.

Good stuff!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Bellyman said:


> Judy, I wonder what it is that makes them better the next day? I know they were ALWAYS better left over when I was a kid. Now, not so much which is why I wonder just what it is/was.


Prolly that they soak up the bacon grease.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

cfuhrer said:


> Prolly that they soak up the bacon grease.


My parents have been vegetarians for the last 60 years or so and we wouldn't have had bacon grease in the greenbeans there, ever. But mom did put a little cooking oil in the pot when she made them. It's possible that could be what gave them the flavor that I remember. I'm sure they soaked up some of that.

Come to think of it, mom put a little bit of cooking oil in a lot of the veggies when they were cooking.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

We like all kind of beans and I grew up with a piece or two of bacon and 1/2 onion added during the cooking.

We grow Italian pole beans, green beans and asparagus beans. We cook them different ways but one way is steaming or boiling and tossing with toasted sesame oil and fresh garlic. I will have to try some of the suggestions on this post though... Also a little soy sauce adds another flavor.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

2-4 *Smoked* ham hocks, couple onions chopped, garlic to taste, salt, pepper, cook a while. Chop up a few potatoes and add to beans about 45 minutes to an hour before they're done. That's about it.

And if they always taste better the second day, make them a day before you want to eat them. :happy:

Mon


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I like to put a piece of bacon in our green beans and turn them up high after they are cooked so that the water goes out but don't them them burn. I take the bacon out after cooking the beans and put it in the dog's food.


----------

